# (NFS3 or 4) On Client can't delete Files created on Server

## Tinitus

On a client I cannot delete Files on a exported Filesystem.

I can create a File or Dir on the Share and then I can delete it.

Then I tried a nfs v4 System. The User mapping works fine. On both Machines Server an Client the Files and Dir's have the same User and Group Rights and Names.

But the same Problem here. 

I can Create on the Client a File and I can also delete this File on the share. 

But I cannot delete a File was created on the Server.

On the Server I can create an delete but also delete Files created on Client.

What can I do to debug?

R. R.

No  I get

 nfsd: last server has exited, flushing export cache

NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

NFSD: starting 90-second grace period

----------

## jfp

I am not an NFS expert, but this works for me

```
speedy ~ # cat /etc/exports 

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/store/shares/zippy 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_subtree_check,sync)

```

File/dirs can be created/deleted by either client or server

----------

## Tinitus

 *jfp wrote:*   

> I am not an NFS expert, but this works for me
> 
> ```
> speedy ~ # cat /etc/exports 
> 
> ...

 

Hello,

on which Kernel version you work?

I'm on 2.6.33-gentoo.

I think there is a bug in the nfs Subsystem beginning with 2.6.32

R. R.

----------

## jfp

On the NFS server I have gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6. The client is tuxonice-sources-2.6.32-r5.

If I have time today, I will try gentoo-sources-2.6.33 on the NFS server.

----------

## jfp

I upgraded the kernel on the NFS server to gentoo-sources-2.6.33

Before compiling/implementing that new kernel I did some NFS tests to make sure I was not lying when I said I can create/delete directories and files on both the client and server (All of the tests were done with a "regular" user - that is, not root). Both boxes have the userid john and all tests were conducted using john. Mo matter which box created the directories and/or files, the other box was able to read and delete them.

Then I booted the NFS server box with the new kernel and reran all of my directory/file tests without any problems at all.

I did google some kernel 2.6.33 rc NFS issues, but I assume those issues were resolved by the time kernel 2.6.33 became stable.

I do not have the ability to run kernel 2.6.33 on both my client and server systems. The client is tuxonice aand there is no tuxonice-sources-2.6.33 yet.

On the NFS server I am using:

```
speedy ~ # eix nfs-utils

[I] net-fs/nfs-utils

     Available versions:  1.1.4-r1 ~1.1.5 ~1.1.6 ~1.1.6-r1 ~1.2.0 ~1.2.1 {ipv6 kerberos +nfsv3 +nfsv4 nonfsv4 tcpd}

     Installed versions:  1.1.4-r1(13:52:09 07/14/09)(tcpd -kerberos -nonfsv4)

     Homepage:            http://linux-nfs.org/

     Description:         NFS client and server daemons

```

>

<EDIT> Both client and server are running the same version of nfs-utils </EDIT>

----------

## Tinitus

 *jfp wrote:*   

> I upgraded the kernel on the NFS server to gentoo-sources-2.6.33
> 
> Before compiling/implementing that new kernel I did some NFS tests to make sure I was not lying when I said I can create/delete directories and files on both the client and server (All of the tests were done with a "regular" user - that is, not root). Both boxes have the userid john and all tests were conducted using john. Mo matter which box created the directories and/or files, the other box was able to read and delete them.
> 
> Then I booted the NFS server box with the new kernel and reran all of my directory/file tests without any problems at all.
> ...

 

Hello Thanks for your tests,

Then I would try again to find the Error.

I Use also

net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.4-r1  USE="tcpd -kerberos -nonfsv4"

But there is no way...

Kernel Config or ext3 config?

R. R.

----------

## jfp

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel Config or ext3 config?

 

Here is my .config for gentoo-sources-2.6.33 (The NFS server)

http://pastebin.com/3sTcWDLm

The filesystem of the shared directory is ext3.

----------

